# Illegal to Poo on Other People's Lawns?



## <3 Goldens (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello! I was walking my dog today when my dog ended up pooping on someone's lawn. The person started to yell while my dog was still pooing, and I was wondering, is it illegal for my dog to poo on their lawn if I pick it uo? BTW, I live in California if there is a certain law.

Thanks for your help!

I just found this law for my area that states "No person owning/as the guardian of or having control of any animal or animals shall permit such animal(s) to do any of the following: 
(1) Defecate or urinate on private property other than that of the owner/guardian or the person having control of the animal"

So this make it illegale right?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Not sure of any laws. Some people are funny about their lawns though. I've been yelled at by a Maine State Trooper when my dog peed on his lawn. :doh:


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

It's illegal if _you_ poo on their lawn, but not for your dog.

Sheesh, everybody knows that!
(Just kidding!)

:curtain:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I admit I get upset if you don't pick it up! However if you are a responsible dog owner, we won't say a word. The other day, some young people (teenagers maybe?) were walking a dog. It took a dump in our yard and they headed on their marry way. My husband opens the door and says "do you need a bag to pick that up?" He hands them one. Hopefully they will know better next time. 

Ann


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Another side note is that if you were on the sidewalk there is a very good chance that your dog was still within the road right-of-way and not actually on the persons property. Most road right of ways are much wider than the actual width of the road and sidewalk. In my town most road right of ways are 66' wide. A typical street is 24 to 28' wide and a typical sidewalk is 4'-8 wide.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think it is illegal around here, even if you pick up the poop. I usually walk my dogs early in the morning, long before sunrise, so it isn't a problem. But I've been yelled at when my dogs were just slowing down to sniff something and I was carrying a rather full bag of poop, evidence that I clean up after my dog's. I do my best to avoid letting them set foot on others' property, especially if I've had trouble with the person before.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm in CA too. I'm not sure of the legality, but in general, I try and keep pooping limited to the parkway (streetside section of grass) and make sure to always pick it up. 

When I walk my dogs on Flexis, I don't let them roam up in people's yards, poop or no poop. Just feels a bit rude to me.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's illegal in our town or not, but we do have several signs in our cul-de-sac that say "scoop the poop." We always carry plastic bags with us on our walks. I know that we would be pretty annoyed if someone let their dog poop on our lawn and not bother to pick it up. We try to keep our yard as poop-free as possible by cleaning up after our own dogs on a daily basis.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'm in CA too. I'm not sure of the legality, but in general, I try and keep pooping limited to the parkway (streetside section of grass) and make sure to always pick it up.
> 
> When I walk my dogs on Flexis, I don't let them roam up in people's yards, poop or no poop. Just feels a bit rude to me.


Most of the roads in our town don't even have sidewalks, and those that do, there is no grass between the sidewalk and road. There is no sidewalk on either side of the road we live on. So my pup poops on people's lawns although we always pick it up. I hope I'm not upsetting people! I never thought about it being an issue since we are always careful to pick up.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Maya's Mom said:


> Most of the roads in our town don't even have sidewalks, and those that do, there is no grass between the sidewalk and road. There is no sidewalk on either side of the road we live on. So my pup poops on people's lawns although we always pick it up. I hope I'm not upsetting people! I never thought about it being an issue since we are always careful to pick up.


For me, I guess it would depend on how far up my lawn you came. If there's no parkway, well, the dog's gotta go somewhere! If you kept your dog somewhat near where you were walking, I'd be cool with that, but when the dog starts travelling way up onto the property, running around like he owns the place...... to me (and I may be alone in this quirk!), that's a bit rude.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good point Steph. I guess it depends a bit on how "urban" you are. In my small city I have my guys trained to poo on vacant lots for the most part. I carry bags for when they get it wrong. My guys seem to prefer tall grass to relieve themselves so we do pretty well. 



FlyingQuizini said:


> For me, I guess it would depend on how far up my lawn you came. If there's no parkway, well, the dog's gotta go somewhere! If you kept your dog somewhat near where you were walking, I'd be cool with that, but when the dog starts travelling way up onto the property, running around like he owns the place...... to me (and I may be alone in this quirk!), that's a bit rude.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I always carry a plastic walmart bag along with two paper towels to pick up Bailey's poop. I NEVER allow her to walk in anyone else's yard, ever! I do think it's rude and not everyone likes dogs. I don't like other dogs in my yard either. There is a huge potential that they could bite one of my three children.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I try to keep the dogs off of people's lawns too, I don't like kids or dogs waltzing on the grass, it seems rude. Neighbor's cats included!

I know my cousin got totally fed up with her neighbors, her front/side yard is where the area mailbox is, so everyone comes home from work, takes the dog 'for a walk' to get the mail - her lawn around the mailbox/sidewalk was getting so many pee spots it wasn't even funny and she had to poopscoop daily after people. So, she put up a camera and a sign letting people know she'd be sending the video into animal control from then on, and started putting her sprinklers on a timer to come on around the right time of days too.... don't blame her! One neighbor even let his dog out in the front, he'd come poop on her lawn and then run home.... so she collected it all and dumped it on their front step.

Lana


----------



## RussellsMom (Dec 11, 2009)

*I live in Southern California. There are city and county ordinances that state you may not allow your dog or cat on anybody's property this is not limited to just the yards but also the driveways. It's private property. So, I have a golden, but I will not allow him on anybody's property. He has to walk on the street (not the sidewalk) next to the sidewalk until we get to the park and then he can sniff about with me having bag in hand to clean it up. I personally think it is rude to allow your dogs into someone else s yard. They mow it, fertilize it, water it. I don't pay them a dime to maintain it because it's Not mine... Why should my dog get to use it and leave blades of grass with poop on them or better yet a pee stain in there yard. Just my thoughts though My boy has the whole back yard, but I take great pride in having a nice front yard also we are association based, so we have to maintain a green front yard at all times. It would really upset me to have to plant seed because someone thought it was cool to let there dog tinkle in my yard. Notice the word MY... Let your dog tinkle and poop in YOUR yard then take him for a stroll, or take him to an empty lot or the park, any where but my yard. LOL.Any hew just my dimes worth....
*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RussellsMom said:


> *I live in Southern California. There are city and county ordinances that state you make not allow your dog or cat on anybody's property this is not limited to just the yards but also the driveways. It's private property. So, I have a golden, but I will not allow him on anybody's property. He has to walk on the street until we get to the park and then he can sniff about with me having bag in hand to clean it up. I personally think it is rude to allow your dogs into someone else s yard. They mow it, fertilize it, water it. I don't pay them a dime to maintain it because it's Not mine... Why should my dog get to use it and leave blades of grass with poop on them or better yet a pee stain in there yard. Just my thoughts though*


 
THANK you. It is simply common courtesy. I don't allow my dogs to eliminate on your property, and I'd appreciate it if you do not allow yours to do so on mine. I don't know if your dog is healthy, or has intestinal parasites that my dogs are now exposed to because you deemed it your right to allow your dog to defecate in our yard.
We have dogs. We love them. Other people may not. Our rights do not trump theirs. I often fully understand non-dog lover's frustration with us. I cannot tell you how many times I have poop scooped green spaces at hotels where others have left without cleaning up after their dogs. Is it any wonder that finding hotels that will accomodate pets is getting harder and harder? The same with many public spaces. 
We need to be more considerate.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, this makes me feel like a jerk! I let Flora pee on the edge of people's yards and she has been known to poop in their yards too (I pick it up.) If not, then she takes a crap on the street and that's harder to clean up (believe me, I've done it.) I figured so long as I picked it up it was okay, but maybe not. I feel bad now.

If people don't like dogs urinating on their property, how do you avoid it? Flora tends to pee 2-3 times on our walks, and it's not like I can physically stop her.


----------



## RussellsMom (Dec 11, 2009)

Kdmarsh,

When I see my boy looking like he needs to tinkle or poop I go into a light jog. I don't know what else to do, but I have to be really honest here, I would rather he go in the street and I will pick it up the very best I can and I would surely let him tinkle a little in the road vs/ using my neighbors yard as his personal oasis. Everybody I don't care whom you are is going through tougher than before finacial times and having to invest any more money in our yards than we already do because your pooch had to go is just not cool with me. I do understand your position, we have all been there. And I am sure without a doubt you are a wonderful person, so I am not judging you. With that said I would rather scrape crap off the road than take from a family right now. I have personally spent atleast 200.00 on grass seed(fescue) and bags of fertilizer plus having to up the time on my sprinklers because peoples dogs just can't wait and must tinkle now. I love my boy so very much but he is 100% my responsibility and I don't want anybody else to suffer for that. No offense Just my opinion.....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess. Flora gets very anxious when she has to go and has actually pulled the leash out of my hand because she's pulling so hard to get onto grass. I would rather have someone's dog pee on my grass than pee on my driveway, but I'm also not at all concerned about what my lawn looks like. I just... sometimes can't really control when my pooch needs to pop a squat. It's life. What about coyotes, raccoons, even squirrels? They all urinate. 

I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm not rubbing my hands together and laughing in devilish delight as Flora pisses on the edge of someone's yard, but when she's gotta go, she's gotta go! Letting her urinate in the street I think is even grosser than on the grass. I wouldn't want the next person to accidentally step in a puddle of Flora's pee.

I know my viewpoint probably rubs people the wrong way, but I feel like spending all that money on grass is ridiculous, especially in environments where there isn't SUPPOSED to be grass (Arizona, I'm looking at you!); however, it also isn't my place to tell people how to spend their money.

This gives me food for thought. Maybe I will carry around a bottle of water and pour it on her peepee to dilute it if I can't get her to a non-residential area quickly enough.


----------



## RussellsMom (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay, I hear what you are saying I personally live in an association based community I HAVE to have my yard green I will get fined every time I have any patches of brown. It starts at 50.00 and goes up to 200.00 per offense. People who allow there dogs to pee in my yard ARE taking money out of the home owners pocket. With that being said I bought a house and let's say 10,000 sq ft yard. I OWN IT :doh:. I paid for it. I will be paying for it for many many years. So, Anybody out there that wants to contribute to my 4000.00 dollar a month mortgage is more than welcome to allow there dogs to piss and poop in my yard Otherwise I will be taking a picture, and following you home to get your address(It is illegal in my state) so I can inform the police dept of damage to MY property. Pay for it or get off of it.... Whew, I feel so much better now You have a great night:wavey:


----------



## <3 Goldens (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the replies!

We walk in an area where it is all private property with no public grass area to "go". Even when I bring him before we leave, i guess he likes to save his poo because he goes at least twice on every walk. I don't know how I could stop him from going to the bathroom, so what would you guys to in this situation when the only public property available was the street?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think there's a lot to be said for putting in the effort to be polite about where the dog pees. I *try* to keep my dog's elimination limited to parkway grass, but sometimes they manage to squat or lift on property-side lawn. BUT, when that happens, it's at the edge. I think so long as you're aware that yards are private property and you try to be respectful of that, most people will be reasonable about it.

While we're at it -- my other pet peeve.... people who let their male dogs hike a leg on non-natural surfaces. UGH! IMO, if it's man-made (sides of bldgs, trash cans, car tires, walls, fences, etc.) it shouldn't be peed on! Especially drives me nuts at dog shows.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I personally do NOT let Vito on other people's yards. I really just don't understand the point. It's not my property. 

Only in a dire emergency will he poop on someone's yard. I mean, this happened maybe twice in his whole life. I'd rather him poop on someone's grass and be able to pick it all up rather than smear it on the sidewalk (gross I know). 

I would never let him pee on someone's yard. Pee will ruin the grass. He pees before we go and he is fine until we get back or reach our destination.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> While we're at it -- my other pet peeve.... people who let their male dogs hike a leg on non-natural surfaces. UGH! IMO, if it's man-made (sides of bldgs, trash cans, car tires, walls, fences, etc.) it shouldn't be peed on! Especially drives me nuts at dog shows.


Totally agree! SO GROSS! I'm lucky Vito remained a squater, ha.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep - you're doing something illegal. You need to keep your dog off of other people's lawns. Even if you pick up after your dog, the scent is left behind inviting other people's dogs to deficate on the property.

Sorry.. please don't continue to let your dog go on other people's lawns. I'd be yelling at you too. :

What I usually do with Griff is play a bit of fetch in my own yard with him until he goes. THEN I take him for a walk but we stay on the street, I do not let him on anyone's lawn unless we stop for a talk. They learn that walkie time is strictly for walkies. When we come home he's right back to the back yard in case he needs to go.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sorry, but if the guys gotta go, he's gotta go. What, exactly, are we supposed to do about it?

Do they arrest every squirrel and bird in existence?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I'm sorry, but if the guys gotta go, he's gotta go. What, exactly, are we supposed to do about it?
> 
> Do they arrest every squirrel and bird in existence?


Obviously, from time to time it canot be avoided. Be polite, pick it up. But, to take your dog out for a walk specifically to eliminate, and allow it to occur on someone's private property is rude. You should make sure that he goes in your own yard prior to taking the walk, as Griffyn's Mom suggested.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's my morning. I take Micah out on leash and he pees in my own yard. Then we walk 1/2 mile to the local community college where he drops a few morning bombs. One time the grounds keeper ran me and my old golden off after taken a few laps around the track. Had done it for years but all of a sudden it was a problem. She never did her business in a high traffic area and I saw others take their dogs there so it chapped me.

So I get a little satisfaction out of our morning walks. But he does go in an area that is not walked by students. I'm not that crude.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> Here's my morning. I take Micah out on leash and he pees in my own yard. Then we walk 1/2 mile to the local community college where he drops a few morning bombs. One time the grounds keeper ran me and my old golden off after taken a few laps around the track. Had done it for years but all of a sudden it was a problem. She never did her business in a high traffic area and I saw others take their dogs there so it chapped me.
> 
> So I get a little satisfaction out of our morning walks. But he does go in an area that is not walked by students. I'm not that crude.


Are you picking up after him?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Obviously, from time to time it canot be avoided. *Be polite, pick it up. *But, to take your dog out for a walk specifically to eliminate, and allow it to occur on someone's private property is rude. You should make sure that he goes in your own yard prior to taking the walk, as Griffyn's Mom suggested.


But of course 

I will have to say, on the typical Saturday Morning I don't see a dozen dog owners in neighborhood, walking around in circles for 20 min on their front yards, trying to get their dogs to go boom-boom


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My grandpa--while he loves dogs--also loves his yard and would chase/yell at anyone who had a dog defecate on it. He has trained all of his dogs to defecate on cement, even in his own backyard. On walks he has them trained to use the curb.

Of course I prefer my dog to use the backyard, but it is a small yard and sometimes trying to get her enough umph (for pooping anyway) to go happens better on a walk. If she poos it is on the very edge of the property (no grass sidebars here). Once I was picking it up and a neighbor actually encouraged me to put it in their trash can instead of carry it (it was trash day).


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

What really astounds me is how many people do NOT pick up after their dogs. I take Josie to walk around the local pond almost every day. There are doggie stations with bags and barrels at every parking lot, and at different spots along the walking routes. Still, I have to walk around the poop that is sometimes in the middle of the path, not to mention all the poop just to the side of the path. I know its a little gross to scoop poop, but its way grosser to scrape it off your shoes and your dogs paws! I know sometimes you forget a bag, but when the are provided for you not 50 feet away, how can you just leave it there? Just YUCK.
I have found, especially with a puppy, I don't always know when she is going to need to go. So, she has pooped on my neighbors lawn, but I make sure to clean it up completely. One trick I learned was to slide an extra bag or piece of newspaper under her butt, so the poop falls on that instead of the grass - way easier to clean up!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> My grandpa--while he loves dogs--also loves his yard and would chase/yell at anyone who had a dog defecate on it. He has trained all of his dogs to defecate on cement, even in his own backyard. On walks he has them trained to use the curb.
> 
> Of course I prefer my dog to use the backyard, but it is a small yard and sometimes trying to get her enough umph (for pooping anyway) to go happens better on a walk. If she poos it is on the very edge of the property (no grass sidebars here). Once I was picking it up and a neighbor actually encouraged me to put it in their trash can instead of carry it (it was trash day).


If it is obvious that you are trying to be courteous, most people would be accomodating. But for anyone, and especially a non-dog owner, to wake up to a pile on their lawn left by some random person's pet is just wrong.


----------



## RussellsMom (Dec 11, 2009)

So, it's morning and I have had some time to think this one through LOL. Here's my personal deal. I know that a dog is a dog. He is going to have accidents . I completely understand if I see someone with there dog pooping in my yard and they pick it up because it COULD NOT be helped and it was unstoppable. I don't understand peeing in my yard at all. Sorry, that leaves stains that over watering just not seem to bring back. Which means I have to reseed that area. I would prefer poop to pee. LOL LOL LOL. Honestly, I prefer neither but if it's an accident okay, I can deal with it. However let me say if you are bringing your dog through my Calder sack and letting him sniff the yards as you are slowly walking, I have a real problem with that one. I will get nasty because that is NOT an accident, That is encouragement to the dog by the owner. Then there are the owners that say out loud to there dog, "Are you gonna go or what?" That's just wrong... Regarding squirrels and raccoons, give me a break. My Russell weighs in at 100 lbs. Compare his pee or poop to a squirrel or raccoon is like comparing a Honda hatchback 2 door to a school bus. Big difference.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have not read all the responses but I will give my opinion on this.
I really don't think the question is "Is it Leagal"? But it is very discourteous and un-neighborly to allow a dog to poop or pee on someone's property whether you clean it up or not.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Are you picking up after him?


No. On the outskirts of the property where everyone does the same.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want someone letting their dog poop in my yard if they aren't going to pick it up, but I have no problem if they pick it up.

I usually walk my dogs at the park, but certain times of the year, when it gets dark early or during the summer when it's scorching hot, I walk them in the neighborhood. I let them out into the backyard before we go, but Jasper usually poops at least once on our walk, and I pick it up. I don't think it's rude as long as you are picking it up. My dogs are walked specifically for exercise, but if they have to go, they have to go. I agree with quizini, I make sure when Jasper does poop, that he does it between the sidewalk and the street. I also agree that it's rude for my dogs to wander into someone's yard while we are walking.

Of course, I don't live in a upper class neighborhood, just a plain old working class neighborhood and many of the houses are rentals. Maybe that makes the difference. I have NEVER had anyone say anything to me when my dogs were going to the bathroom.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> No. On the outskirts of the property where everyone does the same.


 
This is rude. And a contributing factor to why it is becoming increasingly difficult for pet owners to find rental housing, hotels that will accomodate them, access to parks and beaches, etc etc. 
Sorry, but you need to be responsible for cleaning up after you dog. In many areas, it IS illegal not to.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, not liking this either. It's really not sanitary for the dogs.

Now, if a dog named "Bear" poops in the woods, well, that's different 



Pointgold said:


> This is rude. And a contributing factor to why it is becoming increasingly difficult for pet owners to find rental housing, hotels that will accomodate them, access to parks and beaches, etc etc.
> Sorry, but you need to be responsible for cleaning up after you dog. In many areas, it IS illegal not to.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> This is rude. And a contributing factor to why it is becoming increasingly difficult for pet owners to find rental housing, hotels that will accomodate them, access to parks and beaches, etc etc.
> Sorry, but you need to be responsible for cleaning up after you dog. In many areas, it IS illegal not to.


There are places where it is appropriate to pick up poop. This is not one. Campus police waves and drives right on by. But I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> There are places where it is appropriate to pick up poop. This is not one. Campus police waves and drives right on by. But I appreciate your opinion.


 
You are kidding, right? (Unfortunately, I'm sure that you are not.) It is never "appropriate" to not pick up after your dog. And frankly, it speaks to responsible pet ownership, consideration of others aside.

Wow. :no:

http://www.marc.org/environment/Water/pet_waste.htm

http://www.petconnection.com/articles.php?action=detail&id=1884

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=1633

http://www.saltinwound.com/2008/02/not-picking-up-your-dogs-poop.html

http://www.gympie.qld.gov.au/documents/COMI308.pdf

http://www.thedogsbestfriend.com/pickup.htm


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

msdogs1976 said:


> There are places where it is appropriate to pick up poop. This is not one. Campus police waves and drives right on by. But I appreciate your opinion.


Very rude! Sorry, but that's why it's pretty likely that they'll clamp down and you won't have that area to walk your dog in AT ALL. 

We had an off leash area in town that was very busy, and maybe half the people picked up, people wouldn't bother if it was in the tall grass and out of sight, out of mind. However it got to be so poluted and full of crap that the city stepped in and almost closed the entire area to dogs completely. They had a clean up crew remove TONS of dog poop from the tall grass, vets giving their reports of how many dogs were picking up parasites from the area and if not for a committed group of dog owners the whole thing would have been closed. They raised money to fence off treed areas so the dogs couldn't go into them and destroy them and wildlife could get away from the dogs, fenced off a lot of the tall grass and everyone got into police mode - nobody got away with not picking up, it was no longer 'ok' because it was tall grass.

Yes, it's poop and it does break down, and coyotes poop and nobody picks it up, but the number of wild animals in any given area is TINY compaired to dogs going on the same area every day. When I'm out with my guys I usually pick up what they leave and what's left from others if I can - I'd rather pick up a few extra poops than loose the option of taking my guys out. Here in town we have a few poor sports who don't take care of their dogs, they let them run loose, don't pick up after them.... usually if I know where the dog lives I'll go pound on the door and let them know their dog is loose (in other words go get the dog and don't let it out) and pick up poop on the sidewalks if I see it. Again, if I know who it is I'll bring them a big bag of poop cleanup baggies as a strong hint (knock on the door and say 'here, I've got too many poop bags so I know you'd love to make use of them'.....).

Not everyone is a dog lover, and being considerate goes a long way.

Lana


----------



## RussellsMom (Dec 11, 2009)

Campus Police just wave you on huh? Big shocker!!! That's because they are Campus police! (Not knocking, just saying.The real police would not be waving as you are walking away without cleaning it up. It would be like changing a child's diaper and throwing it the car window. You can't change everyone, but I find the practice of not picking up after your pet just plain irresponsible. There is no reason that you should not, and a ton of reasons why you should. It can be fought time and time again. Back and forth. Some people will simply never get it, and some people simply don't care to get it. I know when my boy uses the bathroom at the park I am doing the right thing in picking it up.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This may seem harsh, and some will probably say extreme, but I don't think that I would sell a dog to a person who would not pick up after it _no matter where _s/he eliminates. It _does _speak to how responsible and considerate a person is, and would cause me to wonder what other areas they may be less than willing to care properly for the dog. Picking up after your dog is a basic part of responsible pet ownership.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I would never let my dogs pee or poo on somebody elses garden...it is very inappropriate to even let them walk on somebody elses property. I am a dog lover as big as they come but I would be shocked to see an owner let their dog on to my garden to do its business, it is very disrespectful. Luckily I live in an area where there are many, many places that dogs can enjoy off lead walks, and in these areas (woodland, fields etc) I only pick up after them if they poo on a pathway, otherwise I would have to scramble through nettles, brambles and ditches to try and find it to bag it up (my dogs always go off as far from the path as they can, they must like their privacy!) In those areas it is far better that it is left to disintergrate in to the ground than use plastic bags. I don't generally have to walk my dogs near people's gardens...most of my dogs' toileting is done in the wild!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> This may seem harsh, and some will probably say extreme, but I don't think that I would sell a dog to a person who would not pick up after it _no matter where _s/he eliminates. It _does _speak to how responsible and considerate a person is, and would cause me to wonder what other areas they may be less than willing to care properly for the dog. Picking up after your dog is a basic part of responsible pet ownership.


I would absolutely agree...it says a lot about a person that would routinely walk away from a pile left on another persons lawn.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Now what about public parks? Is it legal if they go there assuming you pick it up (and if possible are doing it far away).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Now what about public parks? Is it legal if they go there assuming you pick it up (and if possible are doing it far away).


Parks and other public spaces have their own rules, which if not posted, could certainly be verified by calling the city.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't let my dogs walk on people's lawns, especially not poop or pee in their yards. I actually have them go in our backyard before we start our walks. I hope for the same courtesy, and I am frequently disappointed when I see people let their dogs pee or poop in my yard, even if they pick it up... My thought is, I AM a dog person... What does a person who does not have dogs think? What about the neighbor who lets their children play in the front yard, ICK! There is one person on my street that has gone to the point of posting a sign on their grass asking to keep dogs off... I find it very sad that they have to do that... Like a few people have said before, if everyone was a little more considerate about things like this, dogs would be allowed more places...

As far as the law, I am in San Diego County and it is illegal to allow your dog go on someone else’s private property. This is what it says: It is a public offense for any person to allow a dog in his or her custody to defecate or to urinate on any property other than that of the owner or person having control of the dog. Persons having control of a dog are required to restrain or control the animal so that it urinates or defecates only in the street gutters, and to immediately remove any feces to a proper receptacle (SDCC Section 62.670)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> While we're at it -- my other pet peeve.... people who let their male dogs hike a leg on non-natural surfaces. UGH! IMO, if it's man-made (sides of bldgs, trash cans, car tires, walls, fences, etc.) it shouldn't be peed on! Especially drives me nuts at dog shows.


This is a pet peeve of mine as well... Years ago we actually had a dog hike a leg on our COUCH (yes, inside)!!!! I have also had a dog hike a leg on ME at a dog show. And just a few weeks ago a friends dogs peed on my new doggy bath tub on our patio, YUCK!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> This may seem harsh, and some will probably say extreme, but* I don't think that I would sell a dog to a person who would not pick up after it no matter where s/he eliminates.* It _does _speak to how responsible and considerate a person is, and would cause me to wonder what other areas they may be less than willing to care properly for the dog. Picking up after your dog is a basic part of responsible pet ownership.



I would disagree with this in one regard. I would not have to even think about it, I simply would not sell a dog to them.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

In my old neighborhood, someone had a sign pretty much just like this









It is sad (but funny) people have to resort to putting things like this in their yard. It is just common courtesy.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Our place can fine you as it's a rule in our guidelines and we are private property with signs up all over to pick it up.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I would disagree with this in one regard. I would not have to even think about it, I simply would not sell a dog to them.


 
HAHAHAHA! This was my first attempt at sugar-coating something, and see what happens? 

I wouldn't, either, Hank.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

nixietink said:


> In my old neighborhood, someone had a sign pretty much just like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exactly. Just like it seems ridiculous that there has to be a LAW about it. :doh:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Everytime a owner does not clean up after their dog that puts another black mark against dog owners everywhere. We already have to fight to let our dogs play off lead or be allowed on beaches and in parks because of that very reason.

Just before I got Willow I was walking Diesel in my village and came up behind a man with a black lab. The lab pooped outside someones house, there was no front lawn just pavement then the doorstep. The man actually kicked the poop towards the doorstep and walked on. I couldn't believe it and shouted after him and handed him a bag. He just scowled at me but did pick the poop up. Sadly I expect he walked down thr road and threw it in a hedge.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Over Christmas I was walking Dodger on around on a golf course near my parents house. I couldn't believe the number of people that lived along the golf course who would just let thier dogs out loose and not clean up after them! 

I try to only let Dodger pee/poop on public land (park, trail, catwalk between roads) or on the parts of the street where we are not infront of anyones property (along the fenceline). If he really has to go I keep him to the grass between the sidewalk and the road. Where there is no sidewalk, we stick to the road and he has to hold it. I always clean up after him no matter where we are.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> You are kidding, right? (Unfortunately, I'm sure that you are not.) It is never "appropriate" to not pick up after your dog. And frankly, it speaks to responsible pet ownership, consideration of others aside.
> 
> Wow. :no:


I know the area, you don't. Again, it's on the outer edge of the property that is generally used for this purpose. Get off your high horse.



Bender said:


> Very rude! Sorry, but that's why it's pretty likely that they'll clamp down and you won't have that area to walk your dog in AT ALL.


Won't happen. See above.



Emma&Tilly said:


> I would absolutely agree...it says a lot about a person that would routinely walk away from a pile left on another persons lawn.


True. I have never done that.



GoldenSail said:


> Now what about public parks? Is it legal if they go there assuming you pick it up (and if possible are doing it far away).


At our city park, there is a sign that reads 'Please pick of your pet's poop' or something to the effect. If I go there, I do that. We have a state park just outside the city that has a very nice hiking trail. Goose poop, horse manure all along the side of the trail. If my dog poops, I shove it in the woods. Only signs there are with respect to keeping your dog on leash. Which I do.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Everytime a owner does not clean up after their dog that puts another black mark against dog owners everywhere. We already have to fight to let our dogs play off lead or be allowed on beaches and in parks because of that very reason.
> 
> Just before I got Willow I was walking Diesel in my village and came up behind a man with a black lab. The lab pooped outside someones house, there was no front lawn just pavement then the doorstep. The man actually kicked the poop towards the doorstep and walked on. I couldn't believe it and shouted after him and handed him a bag. He just scowled at me but did pick the poop up. Sadly I expect he walked down thr road and threw it in a hedge.


 
Didn't it make you wonder what other areas of his life he is a disgusting, inconsiderate pig in?
Or, what makes him feel entitled to not follow rules or even unspoken "rules" of simple human courtesy?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> I know the area, you don't. Again, it's on the outer edge of the property that is generally used for this purpose. Get off your high horse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Amazing...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

msdogs1976 said:


> At our city park, there is a sign that reads 'Please pick of your pet's poop' or something to the effect. If I go there, I do that. We have a state park just outside the city that has a very nice hiking trail. Goose poop, horse manure all along the side of the trail. If my dog poops, I shove it in the woods. Only signs there are with respect to keeping your dog on leash. Which I do.


Just because there is no sign and because other people leave their animal's poop everywhere doesn't make leaving your dog's poop the appropriate thing to do.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Can I just say the big problem in my neighborhood is CAT POOP. It is everywhere!! I swear, my dogs think its a buffet everytime we go on walks, they dig their noses into the piles of leaves and dirt and find little kitty nuggets and it drives me NUTS!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Once when Faelan was a youngster, I was walking Casey and him on a multi-use path in a very nice area - my dogs are rarely walked in public places since I have such beautiful woods available.

Anyway, Faelan was actually snatching each and every dandelion he could get to and then stopped to poop. So of course I took a poop bag out and cleaned it up along with a dropping I spotted; anyway the homeowner startled me when he thanked me from behind, not just for cleaning the poop but helping him control his dandelions LOL


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've had people thank me for cleaning up after my dogs, too. I always tell them that in my opinion, it's just a part of being a responsible dog owner. But I understand that not everybody believes as I do. It's especially disturbing because our nearby park is right next to the grassy ball fields and play yard of an elementary school.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Can I just say the big problem in my neighborhood is CAT POOP. It is everywhere!! I swear, my dogs think its a buffet everytime we go on walks, they dig their noses into the piles of leaves and dirt and find little kitty nuggets and it drives me NUTS!!!


EWWWW!!!
We live in an apartment complex that has a little lake and have trouble with all kinds of poop. Cat poop, dog poop, goose poop. Poop everywhere. :yuck:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I will say that I do allow my dogs to poop on walks, but only on the little strip of grass between the sidewalk and the street and always clean up after them. Sorry, I do let them out in the yard before their walks and they do pee but the poop sometimes just needs to be "walked out" a bit before they're ready.. 

And as for pee, yes I have a dog that marks on walks. It's annoying and I do pull him along and stop him from doing it 90% of the time, but sometimes he does hike a leg on a tree. Again, only on the strip of grass, not on the actual front lawn. 

I have never had anyone say anything negative to me about it, in fact many have commented on my little bag roll that hangs on the leash and thanked me for picking up after them.. so many don't unfortunately  but as someone else said, we do live in a predominantly rental property area, with nearly everyone on the street owning dogs themselves, and I can imagine it would be different if it were in a homeowners association type area with stricter rules and people paying a lot of money on yard upkeep.

Interesting though, I really had no idea it was illegal for dogs to pee/poop on yards.. I just figured it was only illegal not to clean up after them. Good to know.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

And again, where are the laws regarding outdoor cats pooping and peeing everywhere??? It's gross!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

About 8 years ago when I had the old kennel fence layout, the original Air Conditioner unit was inside the Kennel.

Dakota pretty much destroyed the coils inside of it.

He had Acid for pee!



sammydog said:


> This is a pet peeve of mine as well... Years ago we actually had a dog hike a leg on our COUCH (yes, inside)!!!! I have also had a dog hike a leg on ME at a dog show. And just a few weeks ago a friends dogs peed on my new doggy bath tub on our patio, YUCK!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Any person's yard is their own private property, and I don't understand why anyone would think that it is okay to allow their pet to _trespass on that property and eliminate there. _An _accident _is one thing, but to deliberately and purposefully allow your dog to do this is beyond me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree that cat waste is a large problem in some areas, and some places have attempted to cut down on the problem by requiring that all cats allowed outdoors are licensed and wear tags. Adding to the problem by allowing our dogs to eliminate wherever we feel like letting them makes no sense, and since dog owners are much easier to identify, making us the scapegoats for the problem and taking away our ability to take our pets out to public spaces is more readily done.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Can I just say the big problem in my neighborhood is CAT POOP. It is everywhere!! I swear, my dogs think its a buffet everytime we go on walks, they dig their noses into the piles of leaves and dirt and find little kitty nuggets and it drives me NUTS!!!


Totally agreed. We have so many cats that wander and poop all over (and Scout loves it too). I bet they aren't supposed to be loose. This time of year geese poop is so bad and nasty and it is everywhere--all through the parks. :yuck: If we walk in them Scout comes with green poop-smeared paws and a green tongue and nasty breath! No one to control the geese (actually, the city has been putting up coyote silhouettes on some parks and moving them and so far it has prevented geese in some parks).


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

We have a cat problem here, mainly the neighbors who have cats who aren't fixed (I'm sure there are lots of others too), and have litters every year. We have a cat who thinks our front step is her place to hang out, totally gets my indoor only cat upset. And in the summer our front flowerbed is a giant litterbox, totally rude IMHO for them to have so many cats and just let them loose. Their argument is there are tones of mice so they 'need' lots of cats about, plus they don't last long before they go missing (coyotes). 

My argument is if they didn't leave so much junk outside, there wouldn't be anywhere for the mice to live, and they wouldn't 'need' cats to control the problem. And we wouldn't have coyotes coming in as often to snack...

This spring I'm going to have my FIL build big panels with chicken wire to fence in the front flowerbed, it's a big enough area for a small garden but I'm not going to touch it unless I know the cats can't get into it anymore. Last summer everytime I worked in there I got a pile of poop and then the next day you could tell where they'd already come and dug a bathroom spot...

As for the OP.... I shake my head... it may be an area where 'everybody' does leave the poop, but soon enough they will crack down. Or at the very least it goes to help those people who want 'dog free' areas proove their point that people should not be allowed to bring dogs to hotels, or rent houses with pets. Very sad.

Lana


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*My 2 cents*

Our rural/suburban neighborhood has no sidewalks. I have no park within miles where I could take my dog. Our entire property is about 1/2 acres, so our backyard is probably 1/3 of that. When we go out, we usually play a bit in the yard and then walk a couple of times around the block. Although we spend some time on the street, Toby prefers to walk at least 1/2 to 3/4 of the time on the grass near the edge of the road (what could probably be called the edge of someone's front yard). I have actually encouraged this, as I have read enough on this website about not letting younger dogs walk on hard surfaces continuously.

Usually Toby will pee in the backyard before the walk, but in spite of running or chasing a ball or playing for a while, he won't poop. He seems to prefer to walk about 1/2 way around the block before he gets the urge. So what do I do? Keep tugging on the leash until I get him back to my yard? He's about 90 pounds, so I certainly can't carry him. Chain him in the yard until he poops (we don't have a fence)? That seems kind of cruel. Also time consuming if I have to get to work - what if he simply doesn't have to poop that day. I always have plastic bags with me, and always pick up his poop. Sometimes I also pick up other dogs' poop or garbage so Toby won't get into it. No one has ever said anything to me, but maybe I just have nice neighbors. But I cannot imagine not allowing him to pee or poop anywhere but in our yard.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

TobysDad said:


> Our rural/suburban neighborhood has no sidewalks. I have no park within miles where I could take my dog. Our entire property is about 1/2 acres, so our backyard is probably 1/3 of that. When we go out, we usually play a bit in the yard and then walk a couple of times around the block. Although we spend some time on the street, Toby prefers to walk at least 1/2 to 3/4 of the time on the grass near the edge of the road (what could probably be called the edge of someone's front yard). I have actually encouraged this, as I have read enough on this website about not letting younger dogs walk on hard surfaces continuously.
> 
> Usually Toby will pee in the backyard before the walk, but in spite of running or chasing a ball or playing for a while, he won't poop. He seems to prefer to walk about 1/2 way around the block before he gets the urge. So what do I do? Keep tugging on the leash until I get him back to my yard? He's about 90 pounds, so I certainly can't carry him. Chain him in the yard until he poops (we don't have a fence)? That seems kind of cruel. Also time consuming if I have to get to work - what if he simply doesn't have to poop that day. I always have plastic bags with me, and always pick up his poop. Sometimes I also pick up other dogs' poop or garbage so Toby won't get into it. No one has ever said anything to me, but maybe I just have nice neighbors. But I cannot imagine not allowing him to pee or poop anywhere but in our yard.


I guess your situation is very different to what I am used to. To be honest it just sounds plain SAD that you don't have any areas within miles where your dog can run free and poo off the beaten track! I can't imagine it. I guess in that situation it would be tricky...how come you don't have footpaths (sidewalks?) how to people safely walk around...I'm thinking children, the elderly, parents with pushchairs...sounds a bit dangerous! Is there anywhere you can drive to to let him have a run around...even though I am surrounded by fields I often drive to a really great field to walk them (free from manure!!)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

TobysDad said:


> Our rural/suburban neighborhood has no sidewalks. I have no park within miles where I could take my dog. Our entire property is about 1/2 acres, so our backyard is probably 1/3 of that. When we go out, we usually play a bit in the yard and then walk a couple of times around the block. Although we spend some time on the street, Toby prefers to walk at least 1/2 to 3/4 of the time on the grass near the edge of the road (what could probably be called the edge of someone's front yard). I have actually encouraged this, as I have read enough on this website about not letting younger dogs walk on hard surfaces continuously.
> 
> Usually Toby will pee in the backyard before the walk, but in spite of running or chasing a ball or playing for a while, he won't poop. He seems to prefer to walk about 1/2 way around the block before he gets the urge. So what do I do? Keep tugging on the leash until I get him back to my yard? He's about 90 pounds, so I certainly can't carry him. Chain him in the yard until he poops (we don't have a fence)? That seems kind of cruel. Also time consuming if I have to get to work - what if he simply doesn't have to poop that day. I always have plastic bags with me, and always pick up his poop. Sometimes I also pick up other dogs' poop or garbage so Toby won't get into it. No one has ever said anything to me, but maybe I just have nice neighbors. *But I cannot imagine not allowing him to pee or poop anywhere but in our yard.*


Yeah, that's my issue. I have never had anyone yell at me for letting Flora pee on the edge of their lawn, and (when I was living at my parents house) my parents' neighborhood is upper class with plenty of people who are concerned about looking good. Lol, here no one gives a crap. I feel like a dork for picking up after Flora, because I feel like the only human being in Baton Rouge that actually does. :yuck:

Sometimes it's unavoidable, and aside from sliding a pie pan underneath her crotch and collecting her urine so it doesn't destroy someone's grass, there's not much to be done about it.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Semi-rural area in PA*

None of the neighborhoods in the area have sidewalks. I don't know why - guess we are "too far from civilization." Everyone who goes for walks or little kids with bikes just stay on the edge of the road. The streets are not "major" roads, just neighborhood roads with houses. to be honest, I can't remember the last time that I heard anyone was hit by a car on a road!

There is one state park about 15 minutes or so away. It's full of signs saying every dog must be leashed (although in the summer we sonetimes find a deserted spot to run around!). There is a small park about 10 minutes away, but it is only playing fields and I can't let the dog run with the kids' teams. Nor would I risk having him poop there. 

In the summer we occassionally go a bit further and can find a couple of open spaces, but my issue is more of a daily walking problem, especially at this time of year (it's 15 degrees F here now!)


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

There are tons of piles of dog and cat poop in my front yard. It drives me nuts, I'm always picking it up, and I know it isn't from my dog, because she doesn't poop in the front yard. 

The cat poop drives me nuts, and really upsets me. I have Toxoplasmosis, and it really scares me to think some other person could get it (it's transmitted through cat poop, among other ways). It's not fun - every few years I wake up having lost vision (still see color and light) in one eye. Luckily I've never had it flare up in both eyes at the same time, because I have no idea what I'd do with no vision! 

I'll admit, I let Milly go in my landlords other house's yard (it's vacant and up for rent), because I strongly dislike my landlord, but I do always pick it up! 

Otherwise it's only potty time on the strip of grass between the road and the sidewalk.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I guess your situation is very different to what I am used to. To be honest it just sounds plain SAD that you don't have any areas within miles where your dog can run free and poo off the beaten track! I can't imagine it. I guess in that situation it would be tricky...how come you don't have footpaths (sidewalks?) how to people safely walk around...I'm thinking children, the elderly, parents with pushchairs...sounds a bit dangerous! Is there anywhere you can drive to to let him have a run around...even though I am surrounded by fields I often drive to a really great field to walk them (free from manure!!)


Where I live is like this as well. No sidewalks & no street lights. There is a lot of traffic now days that drive too fast on our narrow 2-lane road. I grew up on this street so I remember sled riding on it in the 50s! Not much traffic then. It's very dangerous to walk now. You must walk on the road then step off into someone's yard when a car approaches. Luckily I live on 5.5 acres, so we have a place to walk here at home.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Can I just say the big problem in my neighborhood is CAT POOP. It is everywhere!!


Ugh! I watched a neighbor let his cat out - the cat was licking it's chops, obviously just ate it's breakfast. It hopped over the fence and pooped right next to his neighbor's Christmas decorations. :doh:

I cornered him and asked him if his next door neighbors acted cross with him a lot and pointed out the reason. His response: "kitties cover up their own poop." HELLOOOOO - it's 20 degrees outside, there's no digging going on right now. I bit my tongue but wanted to ask him if he thought it OK if my dog poops in HIS yard next to his Christmas decorations. 

His cat is not neutered and is outside all day. I recently found a starving ferral kitten that I'm pretty sure was fathered by him. GRRRR!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> This may seem harsh, and some will probably say extreme, but I don't think that I would sell a dog to a person who would not pick up after it _no matter where _s/he eliminates. It _does _speak to how responsible and considerate a person is, and would cause me to wonder what other areas they may be less than willing to care properly for the dog. Picking up after your dog is a basic part of responsible pet ownership.


I agree. It is very telling . . . .

Also, the point of going for a walk with a dog, should be exercise and socialization. If the point of the walk is to have the dog eliminate, then he is not getting sufficient exercise or anything else - because he is probably sniffing and zig zagging down the walk-way looking for the perfect spot. 

My dogs - and I have three (ages 1, 2, and 3) - eliminate in my yard and I then pick it up - immediately. It's a practice that we started within the last couple of years. I always keep a bag on hand - but if an accident happens, and it has not since our youngest was a puppy, I pick it up. 

Within the last year, as my dogs have really improved their walking on leash, I have taken it a step further to teach them not to walk on someone's lawn unless someone is passing and we have to move over for them. 

I am not an expert, but the potty command can be easily learned by young dogs - and they can be trained to stay off the neighborhood lawns. 

Perhaps this seems rigid - it really isn't. Just as we teach our children to be courteous and respectful, we can teach our dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There are no sidewalks around me, just ditches. There's no off leash dog parks, and the only park in town that allows dogs on leash is 25 minutes away. Everywhere else has signs up saying no dogs allowed. 

I don't see a problem letting the dogs go on the grass between the ditch and the street, as long as people pick up. But I don't think people should allow their dogs to cross the ditch and get up into people's yards, even if they're not relieving themselves. That's similar to children running through people's front yards, which I also don't like.

But I don't walk my dogs unless we're traveling. There's too many loose dogs in my neighborhood, so my dogs just go in our large fenced-in backyard.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

By the way, my pet peeve - why do hotels seem to have so few trash cans outside, and why are they always so hard to find? I always pick up after my dogs, but I hate having to walk around in circles looking for somewhere to throw the bag.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

People in my town rarely pick up after their dogs. I'm actually thankful I don't have a front yard with grass so I don't have to deal with it. 

When I walk the boys I usually try to have them go in one of the few spots where there are no houses. If they do go in someone's yard it's along the edge... on the berm. 

I'll never forget the day I was walking Tyson and forgot a poop bag. He's horrible and will seriously just go wherever... in the middle the street... he'll start pooping when he's walking... when he has to go, he has to go. Well he pooped right on the edge of a yard. After hunting around for a poop bag in all of my pockets and realizing I didn't have one I actually went up and knocked on the people's door and asked for a grocery bag and explained that my dog had pooped in their yard. The people thought I was nuts and asked why I was even picking it up!

Now... head one town over where I work and it's a bit different. People clean up after their dogs and dogs are either on leashes or in a fenced in yard and not permitted just out loose like they are around here. Some day I swear I'm going to move!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> By the way, my pet peeve - why do hotels seem to have so few trash cans outside, and why are they always so hard to find? I always pick up after my dogs, but I hate having to walk around in circles looking for somewhere to throw the bag.


 
I asked this question once, of a hotel that I stay at frequently. They all have waste receptacles at the main door, and usually all other exit doors. They often are trash/ashtray combo things. They are there for trash. The "normal" trash that most people have, which doesn't generally include bags of poop. (Go figure - they've been "normal" to me for well over 30 years... :doh They really aren't all that keen on having dogless guests hit with the stench of dog waste as their enter the facility. Can't say as I blame them. I've generally made a point of placing dog waste bags in their dumpsters, usually located in the back part of parking lots at most hotels. Inconvenient? Yeah, sorta. But hey, well worth it to me if it means I can find accomodations that welcome dogs.

BTW - the hotel mentioned above, at my suggestion, puts out extra cans at the edge of their green space when they have a lot of dogs coming, as during shows in their area. Kudos, and THANKS to them for that!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I truly can not believe the differing opinions on this subject. It is wrong, rude, and inappropriate to allow a pet to eliminate on private property. I never allow my dogs to even walk on other people's property. Just the other week my youngest dog couldn't hold it till we reach the public area (and I always carry bags to clean up after my dogs.) He went in the street, I wouldn't allow him on the grass....and I cleaned it up. I don't want other dogs going in my yard. I expect my neighbors to give me the same courtesy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> I truly can not believe the differing opinions on this subject. It is wrong, rude, and inappropriate to allow a pet to eliminate on private property. I never allow my dogs to even walk on other people's property. Just the other week my youngest dog couldn't hold it till we reach the public area (and I always carry bags to clean up after my dogs.) He went in the street, I wouldn't allow him on the grass....and I cleaned it up. I don't want other dogs going in my yard. I expect my neighbors to give me the same courtesy.


 
Incredible, isn't it?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Incredible, isn't it?


It must be tied into the intolerance of the person walking the dog. I have no problem if someone's dog poops in my yard as long as they clean it up. I don't let my dogs poop in someone's front yard, but I do allow them to poop between the sidewalk and the street in the grass. And I clean it up. But I am not going to drag my dog out into the street and risk getting hit by a car to keep them from pooping on the grass between the sidewalk and the street. I clean it up, I'm not sure why people are so anal about it if the dog owner is picking it up. It's rather silly to me.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

fostermom said:


> It must be tied into the intolerance of the person walking the dog. I have no problem if someone's dog poops in my yard as long as they clean it up. I don't let my dogs poop in someone's front yard, but I do allow them to poop between the sidewalk and the street in the grass. And I clean it up. But I am not going to drag my dog out into the street and risk getting hit by a car to keep them from pooping on the grass between the sidewalk and the street. I clean it up, I'm not sure why people are so anal about it if the dog owner is picking it up. It's rather silly to me.


I'm pretty sure PG and buckeyegoldenmom are talking about someone's front yard, not the grass between the sidewalk and the street. Doesn't the city normally own that?

We don't have those strips of grass, but would see no problem with a dog pooping there as long as it's picked up.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> I truly can not believe the differing opinions on this subject. *It is wrong, rude, and inappropriate to allow a pet to eliminate on private property.* I never allow my dogs to even walk on other people's property. Just the other week my youngest dog couldn't hold it till we reach the public area (and I always carry bags to clean up after my dogs.) He went in the street, I wouldn't allow him on the grass....and I cleaned it up. *I don't want other dogs going in my yard. I expect my neighbors to give me the same courtesy*.


:appl:Well said! 

Courtesy and respect are sorely lacking in today's society. As I often tell my youngest, "if it's something you wouldn't want done to you, don't do it to others".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I'm pretty sure PG and buckeyegoldenmom are talking about someone's front yard, not the grass between the sidewalk and the street. Doesn't the city normally own that?
> 
> We don't have those strips of grass, but would see no problem with a dog pooping there as long as it's picked up.


 
The key words being _private property, _and _picking up after your dog. _And I think that "intolerance" isn't quite the word. As someone who has seen SO much access lost for people with dogs because of those who are inconsiderate with their animals, it is extremely frustrating to see that there are people who feel that rules, or, even showing simple courtesy for others, just don't apply to them.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I would rather have a dog poop on my lawn than pee on it/mark a plant. I also would expect every dog owner/walker to pick the poop up immediately. That's just common sense.

Urine is so noxious to grass and plants. A big blob of diarrhea would be bad too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*"...it is extremely frustrating to see that there are people who feel that rules, or, even showing simple courtesy for others, just don't apply to them." *

Yup. I see it all the time... Most recently, I was stuck in my parking spot at the local Starbucks b/c some douche-tool (yeah, I made up that term!) decided he had to park in the FIRE LANE, which blocked me in, b/c there weren't any open parking spots and he didn't want to park in the street. 

There's a chain of markets out here called Fresh & Easy and the lot has parking for hybrids right by the door. As I walked in the other day, from my regular car spot out in the lot... vroom! vroom!... in drives the fully gas engine. The spots are CLEARLY marked as hybrid spots.

Or how 'bout the people who park in handicapped spots? I try and give people the benefit of the doubt b/c I realize they may have a disability that isn't obvious. I once got major flack at a dog show b/c we parked in a handicapped spot and they didn't believe us. My friend, the driver, has Lupus and has a legal handicapped plate. B/c she looks perfectly able-bodied most of the time, the parking guy really gave us major stink eye.

Not picking up poop, leting your dog pee on personal or public property, parking where you don't belong... Must be nice to be YOU. (Not!)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have a fenced yard and my neighbors can be quite rude, one in particular. I don't know why the neighbor dogs have to come over to our yard to do their business, but they do. And the owners never pick it up -- and it's not healthy poop either, very hard to clean up.

So, if someone was walking by with their dog and their dog had to go to the bathroom and my yard was it, and if they picked it up afterwards, I would be very pleased


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I don't have a fenced yard and my neighbors can be quite rude, one in particular. I don't know why the neighbor dogs have to come over to our yard to do their business, but they do. And the owners never pick it up -- and it's not healthy poop either, very hard to clean up.
> 
> So, if someone was walking by with their dog and their dog had to go to the bathroom and my yard was it, and if they picked it up afterwards, I would be very pleased



The neighbor dogs may come to your yard because your own dogs do their business there and the other dogs smell it and come to cover it with their own scent.


----------



## ManicMarley (Feb 6, 2010)

I once started to toss a bag of dog poop into a trash can that was on the street, waiting to be picked up that day. The woman who owned the house was walking with her baby in the stroller and walked up at that moment and started ranting about me using her trash can for my dog. She said, "Would you want me to put my baby's diaper in your trash can?" I almost laughed.....well, YES, it's a TRASH CAN. Instead, of course, I apologized profusely.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I keep Ranger off people's yards in summer. There are some fanatic grass-growers with immaculate golf green lawns who stare at me when we walk by, as if daring me to let my dog touch their lawn. He doesn't ever pee/poop on walks but I still try to respect people's property.

I know I get annoyed when people let their dogs wander all over my front yard and heaven knows my yard is far from putting-green perfect. I don't mind a dog walking or sniffing the grass but some people let their dogs wander almost up to my front steps and they bother the birds/squirrels I feed. Have some courtesy people!

On a side note, now that there's a foot of snow everywhere, I let (okay, MAKE) ranger walk through the piles of snow on our walks. He's about a foot off the sidewalk on front yards, but he can't wreck grass and he's not peeing/pooping. If someone asked, I would stop doing it but it's a great way for him to kill extra energy while out walking. Maybe it's a little hypocritical...


----------

